# SOLO II DS



## Pbates (Jul 28, 2004)

I run a 03 SPEC V in DS Solo II and am looking for a few answers. Has anyone run 235 or 245 tires on the 17 X 7 rims and do they fit in the wheel well w/o rubbing? I am currently running 225 x 45 x 17" and it looks like there is plenty of room for something bigger. At the price of R compound tires I prefer not to experiment if I don't have to. I am also wondering if anyone out there is running in DS with a Spec V. I've been looking around for someone to discuss a few issues with such as the NISMO sway bar effect on understeer.  

Pete


----------



## Pbates (Jul 28, 2004)

For what ever it is worth. I went to a test & tune this weekend and tried out the new Nismo front sway bar. First run the rear end was very loose but not much understeer. I upped the air in my tires and corrected the oversteer problem and then got busy pushing the car to its limits. The sway bar seems to help quite a bit especially in the hard transitsion from full on power to hard cornering. So the I guess this is definitely a good move for those running DS and understeer doesn't seem to be as bad as before.

Pete


----------

